

Science Figures Out The Keys to Sexy Dancing - loganfrederick
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-09/last-science-figures-out-keys-sexy-dancing

======
retube
Sorry, but give me a f*cking break. This is terrible "science" on a trivial
topic from an utterly pedestrian institution. A total waste of tax payers
money. But worse - far worse - is that this is being broadcast as science. It
gives science and scientists a bad name.

I really really wish people would a) stop doing this kind of "research" and b)
the media recognise this kind of nonsense for what it is.

